# Who is Next gen hero



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

Who is next gen hero 

Mahatama gandhi or Subash chandra bose .pls give reasons for your answer
__________
For me its netaji subash chandra  bose ,No doubt 

reason in next time .Jai hind


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 20, 2007)

this is technology forum ..what type of discussion is this..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

none of the above... 4 me its narayan murthy..


----------



## iMav (Feb 20, 2007)

wrong options dude ....

my choices:

ratan tata
murthy
richard branson
vijay mallaya


----------



## mail2and (Feb 21, 2007)

Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose.

He taught us one thing. Nothing is impossible. I don't think a man like him can ever cease to be an inspiration. Although the people of our country ignored his contributions, he still shall remain India's best son. Jokerlal and his lineage continue to enjoy the respect that they never deserved in the first place.


----------



## iMav (Feb 21, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Although the people of our country ignored his contributions


 i wud like add another name .... bhagat singh


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 21, 2007)

Dhoni, he rocks.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 21, 2007)

^^^
hehehehe


----------



## anandk (Feb 21, 2007)

both of them are heros...but of yester-years !


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

hmmm add  Larry page n sergey brin n steve jobs.. to the list too..


----------



## mail2and (Feb 21, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i wud like add another name .... bhagat singh



Bhagat Singh is remembered on his birthday. Netaji's birthday was on 23rd january. Did you see a single channel or a single newspaper mention it? Yes, a couple of Bengali newspapers did mention it. But what about Times of India, HT, The Hindu etc. This is what we did to the most courageous Indian, who dared to take on the mighty allied forces.


----------



## iMav (Feb 21, 2007)

those guys are inspiration to revolution and not to the times of today where skills of marketing and business rule .... and based on tht criteria my inspiration wud be ratan tata who closely walks on the path of honestly and doesnt compromise his principles for profits


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

@hailgautam r u in fe engg??


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 21, 2007)

I vote for Netaji Subhash Chandra Bose because he had the opportunity to be famous and one of the top citizens in British Empire, but rejected it for the sake of India's cause. Few would be able to make such a sacrifice (except movies) and yet even few would trod the path he has chosen.




			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> those guys are inspiration to revolution and not to the times of today where skills of marketing and business rule .... and based on tht criteria my inspiration wud be ratan tata who closely walks on the path of honestly and doesnt compromise his principles for profits



Ratan Tata and principles?  Did you know what Tata and CPM did to the people of Singur is West Bengal?


----------



## iMav (Feb 21, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Ratan Tata and principles?  Did you know what Tata and CPM did to the people of Singur is West Bengal?


 half knowledge is dangerous .... just watching news and some interviews doesnt mean tht u know everything ... first of all i dont wanna elaborate on the issue ...

tata was requested to come to bengal ... he had 3 other states as option .... buddhadebh told him to invest in bengal no business man invests there ... tata did .... so dont shoot point blanks to start a fight .... u hav no idea abt the way the tata grp works


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 21, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> half knowledge is dangerous .... just watching news and some interviews doesnt mean tht u know everything ... first of all i dont wanna elaborate on the issue ...
> 
> tata was requested to come to bengal ... he had 3 other states as option .... buddhadebh told him to invest in bengal no business man invests there ... tata did .... so dont shoot point blanks to start a fight .... u hav no idea abt the way the tata grp works



Really? Oh guru, enlignten this poor and desolate soul it seems you know the world from core. No I have no idea how TATA group works, perhaps they have direct communication from God and angels manage their company which is so top secret only Tata knows and shared with you, is it? Who is starting a fight now?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2007)

*Who is gen next hero of india*

simple its me guys plz insert one more option


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 21, 2007)

LOL nightmare


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 21, 2007)

Definitely Mahatma Gandhi
Reason:- What's  the doubt, Who else can bring freedom to our nation(why I ,Ratan tata ,You , sitting comfortably here)

Hear, what Albert Einstein has said about Gandhi

"Generations to come will scarce believe that such a one as this ever in flesh and blood walked upon this earth."


----------



## iMav (Feb 22, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Really? Oh guru, enlignten this poor and desolate soul it seems you know the world from core. No I have no idea how TATA group works, perhaps they have direct communication from God and angels manage their company which is so top secret only Tata knows and shared with you, is it? Who is starting a fight now?


 wat does ur post mean .... top secret ..... not being infamous does not equal tobeing secret .... i dont know the world frm core but wat i know is based on wat i hv seen unlike some desolate fools who believe politicians of today fast for the ppl and wat they say is true


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 22, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ....unlike some desolate fools who believe politicians of today fast for the ppl and wat they say is true



Look who is saying that...  Last time I check CPM is a political party too and Ratan Tata's posterboy... Some bumbling fools assume when capitalists tie up with politicians, whatever they say is true.


----------



## iMav (Feb 22, 2007)

wat im saying is said by ratan tata not by the politicos ... ratan tata doesnt need a poster boy .... thr is no point discussing ratan tata's credibility or his principles coz honestly ur the only kid who has done so .... get ur facts right for starters start watching some interviews and reviews .... as i said before not being infamous doesnt equal to b secretive .... its ur lack of knowledge not them hiding facts


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 22, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... get ur facts right for starters start watching some interviews and reviews ....





			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... just watching news and some interviews doesnt mean tht u know everything..



Oh really, man. Keep some consistency when you talk, you're shooting yourself in the foot.



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... buddhadebh told him to invest in bengal no business man invests there ...





			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> ...desolate fools who believe politicians of today fast for the ppl and wat they say is true...



You contradict yourself again and proved its not worth my time arguing with you. 

I have the facts first hand because I guess you don't know I have personally know people in WB and some of them right close to Singur. As you yourself said...half knowledge is dangerous things. Now don't go telling me Amitabh Bachan deserves the presidency of India cause thats what they've been hyping these days.


----------



## iMav (Feb 22, 2007)

u hav seen interviews of only 1 side ... see interviews of both sides ... did u see tata's interview on ndtv or cnn-ibn or any of the shows relating to this incident (i guess not) did u read either the economic times or TOI (i am certain .... not)

ratan tata has clearly stated tht it was buddhadebh who asked him to invest in bengal ... *ur first quote made sense but the second didnt* ... let me clarify for starters watch interviews but dont base ur opinion completely on them searcha bit read a little more and then u shall understand .... both the statements were in a different context clubbing them together gives wat u pointed out

y hav stopped talking abt tata's credibility ???? this whole discussion is a result of u questioning ratan tata's priciples (tata group's principles) and his credibility, and again get ur facts rite .... the singur row is coz of 2 politicians .... to ratan tata it makes no difference whether his plant is at singur or somewhr else .... the car is gonna b the same

whr did amitabh come here and as far as singur ppl are concerned .... again its not tata at fault its the bengal govt .... if u ask the farmers of punjab they will say tht it is unffair tht their land is taken if u ask the hutmen of mumbai they will say tht taking their land for an airport is unfair if u ask the ppl of gujratthey will say taking their home for a dam is unfair .... it happens everywhr ....

its not tata's fault tht the ppl of singur are getting homeless or loosing their land ... its the govt who wants development and the opposition who wants to oppose


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 22, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> u hav seen interviews of only 1 side ... see interviews of both sides ... did u see tata's interview on *ndtv* or cnn-ibn or any of the shows relating to this incident (i guess not) did u read either *the economic times or TOI (i am certain .... not)*



You are certain of something which is so mistaken and fantastic, anyone can imagine your position in a debate and 'facts'. Just because I didn't give my interviews on being a subscriber of TOI and Economic Times doesn't mean I am not a reader. In fact, thats the first thing I do after my morning walk and meditation when there is no power. 



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> ... the singur row is coz of 2 politicians ....



Just because a selfish politician decided to take mileage using people's sympathy doesn't mean the people have got no credibility. Tata first blamed competitors and then later, politicians. Perhaps some people (including Ratan Tata) really need to know villagers can have their opinions without being pushed around - but then who really cared about them except for their votes?



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> .... to ratan tata it makes no difference whether his plant is at singur or somewhr else .... the car is gonna b the same



No it doesn't but its going to matter to the villagers who are displaced...and not given adequate compensation in return. It is easy to get distracted by the glitter.




			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> its not tata's fault tht the ppl of singur are getting homeless or loosing their land



Really? A quote by Tata himself, something about guns and his head says something different....maybe he is not all that willing to move...eh? Check that out. 

You know, Ratan Tata is admananant because of his ego (unlike the nobler JRD Tata); media loves controversies for its fodder; politicians want political mileage from the controversy.....the real people who lose are the villagers of Singur. The point is moot and lets move on, I choose not to reply to any further post you make in this thread. Carry it to PM or make a thread if you really want to discuss...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 22, 2007)

hey for me its Bill Gates

see usne Mac ka interface and Linux ka shell use karke VISTA banaya

now he is one of he richest person on this earth

he is an inspiration see from where he started his life and now he is at what position


----------



## iMav (Feb 22, 2007)

i know the interview ur talking abt and tata has never retracted saying th a competitor doesnt hav his hands in this row ... and tata has said tht put a gun to my head either shoot or move the gun he is not gonna budge and he his rright if the govt of bengal is backing the project and if acc. to tata a competitor is fueling the row  y shud tata not start his plant .... bengal govt approached him to start aplant thr he accepted the offer politicians started taking mileage (as a result some ppl started doubting tata's principles) 

how does the bengal incident taint tata's credibility ....


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 22, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> hey for me its Bill Gates
> 
> he is an inspiration see from where he started his life and now he is at what position



Much that I dislike Microsoft and Gates for their greed and expensive Vista, this is one thing I have to agree. Gates is one person responsible for the home PC revolution and making hardware a choice rather than package (compared to erstwhile IBM or Apple).


----------



## blademast3r (Feb 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> none of the above... 4 me its narayan murthy..


BINGO!!!! he is one man we shud all look up to...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

* Main Hoon Naa *


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 1, 2007)

what is wrong with DHONI man ???


----------



## gdatuk (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont find my name in the list of options!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Bhagat Singh is remembered on his birthday. Netaji's birthday was on 23rd january. Did you see a single channel or a single newspaper mention it? Yes, a couple of Bengali newspapers did mention it. But what about Times of India, HT, The Hindu etc. This is what we did to the most courageous Indian, who dared to take on the mighty allied forces.



U hit the nail on the head absolutely . It looks as if Netaji had fought to free Bengal as this is where atleast people remember His name


----------



## cooldip10 (Mar 1, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> none of the above... 4 me its narayan murthy..



 Pathiks is 10000% right.. 
 For me none of them..

 Next Gen hero should be a one who had done/ is doin something in this tech world..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 1, 2007)

as said by cooldip10 :  



> Next Gen hero should be a one who had done/ is doin something in this tech world



it should be me..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> what is wrong with DHONI man ???


Nothing except you will just forget him after some time,maybe after WC.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 2, 2007)

^ Nice man


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 2, 2007)

It's me and no one else!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 2, 2007)

if u r talking about ur personal views , then it's me all the time


----------



## shantanu (Mar 4, 2007)

hey buddies i was the first one in the thread to say " main hoon naa" so see my title also...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 4, 2007)

Funny this place has turned into a menagerie.
Here's some sense for everyone who reads this:
By admitting outright that someone else is a hero and you are not, itself shows that you shun your capability to be heroic.
Heroes are born from us. If you are not  a hero, you are just common. You'll  never do anything extra ordinary. Fame doesn't bring heroism.
I believe that every man who died by the side of Gandhi or Bose is a hero. So is anyone who strives for a cause other than his.
Verghese Kurien is a hero. So is Jayant Narlikar and Arundhati Roy.
So is the guy who brought RTI.
So is every person who fights against injustice.
If you are not a hero in your own,
you'll die with regret of not being enough.
What a life if not lived to make a difference? eh..brethren.
So just do the right thing when you are required to do so,
don't shy away from your responsibilities,
have the courage to stand aganst wrongdoing,
have the conviction to fulfill your promises.
The mundane and the mediocre will try to thwart you,
greed and luxury will entice you,
yet if you move on...you'll be a hero.

Boy, that indeed sounds poetic. I'm a hero.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 4, 2007)

Heroism is too high an abstraction required for simpletons. I don't need heroes!


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Heroism is too high an abstraction required for simpletons. I don't need heroes!



No all people really do _need_ heroes and heros aren't a synonym for _idols_. Heros human beings which did deeds that inspire people and even if they don't inspire you, they deserve respect for the way they improved and changed life of many people or the world as a whole. There is nothing to say simpleton about it.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

See movie Hero Hiralal and say u no need heroes


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 5, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> No all people really do _need_ heroes and heros aren't a synonym for _idols_. Heros human beings which did deeds that inspire people and even if they don't inspire you, they deserve respect for the way they improved and changed life of many people or the world as a whole. There is nothing to say simpleton about it.


Once you realize what heroes do to the society and their effect on the common, you'll praise them no more. People are simply too dependent on heroes, and are ready to wait forever for one to arrive and rid them of all the miseries. They cease to think and act upon thoughts. That's what the heroes are there for, afterall! They'll take care of everything, lead the country and the people, win the wars (or hearts, as they say nowadays), save the girls from local gundas, punish the corrupt police and politicians and even wipe their arses when they're too weak for that.

Yes, they're simpletons.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Once you realize what heroes do to the society and their effect on the common, you'll praise them no more. People are simply too dependent on heroes, and are ready to wait forever for one to arrive and rid them of all the miseries. They cease to think and act upon thoughts. That's what the heroes are there for, afterall! They'll take care of everything, lead the country and the people, win the wars (or hearts, as they say nowadays), save the girls from local gundas, punish the corrupt police and politicians and even wipe their arses when they're too weak for that.
> 
> Yes, they're simpletons.



I guess you watch too much of Hindi movies as your idea of heroes are based on them. A person who fights wars, saved people from local goons isn't always a hero. It could be a person who found a way to help people reap better crops, a scientist who developed a low cost efficient pump, a person who made mobile available to the masses. 

Whether you choose to wait for a hero or decide to become yourself is your choice, if heroes didn't exist the society and glorified people would have been inspired by dons, mafias and crooked elements. You can't blame people who are heroes for the complacency of lazy people....really.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Bhagat Singh is remembered on his birthday. Netaji's birthday was on 23rd january. Did you see a single channel or a single newspaper mention it? Yes, a couple of Bengali newspapers did mention it. But what about Times of India, HT, The Hindu etc. This is what we did to the most courageous Indian, who dared to take on the mighty allied forces.



Netaji Subhash Bose was a revolutionary and a warrior unlike most of Indian freedom fighters. He was very organized, forged the right connections which gave the colonials nightmares. He also allied with Nazis and made Indian WW2 soldiers defect from the British army; he negotiated with Japan for India's freedom. Post WW2 it became fashionable to consider the Nazis evil, Subhash and his INA was given a backseat. Now India has become pro-US and UK which makes them ignore Bose and reviving his memories might spoil Indian's relationship with Anglo-US countries. I know its clinched but it is true, the last few years have seen decline in Bose's popularity and Gandhi's publicity.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 5, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I guess you watch too much of Hindi movies as your idea of heroes are based on them. A person who fights wars, saved people from local goons isn't always a hero. It could be a person who found a way to help people reap better crops, a scientist who developed a low cost efficient pump, a person who made mobile available to the masses.
> 
> Whether you choose to wait for a hero or decide to become yourself is your choice, if heroes didn't exist the society and glorified people would have been inspired by dons, mafias and crooked elements. You can't blame people who are heroes for the complacency of lazy people....really.


You're both right and wrong at once. Yes, my sarcastic remark was loosely based on Bollywood characters, but the last time I sat through a Hindi movie was about 5-6 years back.

Your apprehension of heriosm is a bit too theoretical and poetic. Heroes are fictional, always. In the real World, everyone's a hero if they're doing what they're supposed to be. Society functions only when we work as a team. Heroes, if any, also depend on the common nobody for anything and everything. Your scientist hero didn't start from scratch. And your war hero could never win any wars on his own.

Heroism is a collective effect.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Heroism is a collective effect.



But who made them organised the heros,Aberforth is correct.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 5, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> But who made them organised the heros,Aberforth is correct.


No, he is your hero!

Really, did you even bother to read the posts? We're not contesting on the validity of heroism, but if it is required at all. You only strengthen my point. It is easier for simpletons to take a side than to read, think and debate on their own.


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> We're not contesting on the validity of heroism, but if it is required at all.



Then who will make ordinary people into organised force,so it is required isn't? atleast in our freedom struggle it is true.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

why this place is turning into SPAM home...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2007)

subash chandra bose.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 5, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> You're both right and wrong at once. Yes, my sarcastic remark was loosely based on Bollywood characters, but the last time I sat through a Hindi movie was about 5-6 years back.
> 
> Heroism is a collective effect.



If you fight a war without a General, you lose, doesn't matter how collective it is. Collective farming and shops in Soviet was a proof. You need a leader, a person who is capable to guide people to do things ranging from running a country to running a school. If the leader is good, he/she becomes as example for others and is considered a hero. Not that people who respect and get inspires are simpletons.





			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> It is easier for simpletons to take a side than to read, think and debate on their own.



If you agree with someone, it does not mean 'taking sides'. I can have opinions which match someone else and that would not make anyone a simpleton. Simply disagreeing with people just for the sake of it is idiocy at best, arrogance at worst.



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Your apprehension of heriosm is a bit too theoretical and poetic. Heroes are fictional, always. In the real World, everyone's a hero if they're doing what they're supposed to be. Society functions only when we work as a team. Heroes, if any, also depend on the common nobody for anything and everything. Your scientist hero didn't start from scratch. And your war hero could never win any wars on his own.



Scientist hero could start from a scratch, all by himself. Most of researches we see today involving team work and billion dollars are peanuts in significance compared to mostly one man researches of Newton on gravity, Einstein on photoelectric effect, etc. Mostly they use the work of another hero to go for further advancements.

For the war hero, there are soldiers who have bravery and skill better than the ordinary ones and then there are exceptional leaders. Without their skills the war would be a matter of numbers if all worked the same - what they are supposed to do and the outcome would have been mathematically predicted. It is the heroes in practicality which unbalance the equation and make the outcome unpredictable. Small armies succeed against big armies with the help of heroes with skills and strategy. A large army with a bad leader and bad strategy is as good as sitting ducks.

Heroism is very much practical, not poetic or theoretical. Collectiveness and teamwork is fantastic, it assumes everybody makes equal contributions and has same skills which we can se earound us is not the case with reality. It has as much logic as the statement, "All men are MCPs".


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 5, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> why this place is turning into SPAM home...



Now this has become a trend in this forum to call good debate and post as spam


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Heroism is very much practical, not poetic or theoretical. Collectiveness and teamwork is fantastic, it assumes everybody makes equal contributions and has same skills which we can se earound us is not the case with reality. It has as much logic as the statement, "All men are MCPs".


No, collectiveness is about active participation of all. Never does it assume that all must contribute evenly. Not only is it impossible, it is also impractical to think this way.

Americans got their independence because of their collective heroism. They were not fighting under a banner of an old, fragile and unlikely hero like the Indians in 1857.

Getting back to the topic, I don't consider any of the two a true national hero. Bose aligned with the greater evil to fight aginst the lesser one, and Gandhi had little effect on our independence in 1947, if any at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2007)

^^I completely agree with the Bose point,nowhere in school textbooks(full of heroics) it is written SC Bose took nazi help...And I think the main reason for our independence is the weakening of Britain after WWII.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

hey MR. alba (cyberboy kerela) you call it good debate..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2007)

None Of The Above..


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 6, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey MR. alba (cyberboy kerela) you call it good debate..



Only one i can see spamming in this thread is you simply saying "main hoon naa" or something like that


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 7, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> *Bose aligned with the greater evil to fight aginst the lesser one*, and Gandhi had little effect on our independence in 1947, if any at all.



There is no relativism in evil here, it depends on your perception. History is nothing but opinions of victors and victors of WW2 wrote history as they saw fit. Just like children in Britain learn how the Britons emancipated India from hindu occults of human sacrifice, nawabs, sati, dowry, child marriage...etc. We know its true but they conveniently hidden the atrocites of theirs like Jallianwala Bagh for the sake of pride and patriotism of Britains. So there, nobody's perfect. Bose wasn't a stupid man, if Hitler won, history would have been seen differently and probably the Middle East conflict and cold war wouldn't have existed.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

MAHATMA GANDHI will be my choice.


----------



## Josan (Mar 22, 2007)

I think There must b some other Herros lie Bhagat Singh ,Udham Singh who sacrifice their life


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 3, 2007)

Bose once said for Freedom of india he can even shake hands with Satan


----------



## faraaz (Apr 9, 2007)

Poll is flawed...next gen hero for me is Ratan Tata! The man is an inspiration for me since I first learned about him properly at age 12!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 11, 2007)

Poll is not flawed


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 11, 2007)

^We should have another poll on whether this poll is flawed or not.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 13, 2007)

I believw that Gandiji could have saved Bhagat Singh.
4 me it is netaji.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 13, 2007)

As faraaz said..._ Poll is flawed_.. Where's *MY* name


----------



## vish786 (Apr 13, 2007)

people also say tat we would hav got independence early if their was no gandhi


----------



## freebird (Apr 14, 2007)

*Next gen hero*

"Chinese Government" for its flexibility from hard corers to Globalization all for its people.Also for limiting religious freedom hence controlling religious fanatics in the country.
i admit-no one is perfect.
Not even a single person is perfect.


----------

